# Problem with parallel port



## jackromero (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

I'm new here, so greetings for all.

I have a problem with my parallel port card on PC-BSD 9.0. I decided to post the problem on FreeBSD forums, as at the PC-BSD forum so far no one could help me with this problem, and as everybody know, PC-BSD is based on FreeBSD kernel.

The problem is that the port is not visible under /dev directory, and printing does not work. Here are the most important messages from dmesg:


```
puc0: <NetMos NM9835 Dual UART and 1284 Printer port> port 0xdc00-0xdc07,0xd880-0xd887,0xd800-0xd807,0xd480-0xd487,0xd400-0xd407,0xd080-0xd08f irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci5
uart2: <16550 or compatible> at port 1 on puc0
uart3: <16550 or compatible> at port 2 on puc0
ppc1: <Parallel port> at port 3 on puc0

ppc1: <Parallel port> at port 3 on puc0
ppc1: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc1: failed to register interrupt handler: 6
device_attach: ppc1 attach returned 6
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
```

I was not able to solve the problem myself, and the info from the Internet about similar problem did not help. If you need additional details of my system, I will be happy to provide it.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 15, 2012)

Seems to look like a IRQ conflict of some sort.  Try setting the IRQ manually by looking at man pages for device.hints.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a look in the BIOS and see if it's correctly configured there.


----------

